# Urine Test for 189 visa - Failed 2 times



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

I have already lodged my visa application for 189 subclass. Now proceeding for Medical test. X-Ray and blood tests are okay but I am having problem with my Urine test. 

2 times already tested urine and found blood although blood level reduced from 4+ to 2+ during 2nd time test. I am not sure what does it mean by 4+ or 2+.

Anyway, Doctor asked me for another test next week which they will consider as last test. If again I failed, they will proceed for further Kidney and other testing. Although so far in my life I never had any major health issues.

Now I am worried about my urine test. Any suggestion/advice from this forum, what would be the consequences if I failed again or what should I do in this situation.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Your priority should not be on the vas but on what medical condition these tests are picking up. You may be very fortunate in that by doing the visa medical you have picked up early kidney disease or a cancer that you otherwise would not have known you had until it was further progressed.


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Scattley said:


> Your priority should not be on the vas but on what medical condition these tests are picking up. You may be very fortunate in that by doing the visa medical you have picked up early kidney disease or a cancer that you otherwise would not have known you had until it was further progressed.


Thanks for your kind reply and concern. I really appreciate it and totally agree with you. Obviously if some serious health issues revealed during these health scanning, I will feel fortunate to find at the early stage and do accordingly like further consultation with specialist and do other tests to know more about my health condition.

I hope you will agree that, meanwhile, I also need to further proceed with my Visa application where already I have paid more than AUD6,500 and I would try to make the application process as smooth as possible.

The reason of my post is to know if there have any applicant experienced with the same situation and how they proceed with their visa application.

Thanks.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> Thanks for your kind reply and concern. I really appreciate it and totally agree with you. Obviously if some serious health issues revealed during these health scanning, I will feel fortunate to find at the early stage and do accordingly like further consultation with specialist and do other tests to know more about my health condition.
> 
> I hope you will agree that, meanwhile, I also need to further proceed with my Visa application where already I have paid more than AUD6,500 and I would try to make the application process as smooth as possible.
> 
> ...


so how did it end finally? and how did you manage to fix it?


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

husaminbox said:


> so how did it end finally? and how did you manage to fix it?


Thanks for asking. I had checked with my family doctor later on and took his advice.... increased my day to day water level.... some other good habits and medication. After two weeks performed the same test in a different clinic...... found positive result..... right away on the same day went to the designated clinic...... did the final test..... all went well...... submitted my medical report..... got granted after couple of weeks.... first visit in Melbourne for 2 weeks... luckily found a good job in Sydney within these 2 weeks..... after a month packed my everything and moved to Sydney, rented a house and now living a happily ever after life


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> Thanks for asking. I had checked with my family doctor later on and took his advice.... increased my day to day water level.... some other good habits and medication. After two weeks performed the same test in a different clinic...... found positive result..... right away on the same day went to the designated clinic...... did the final test..... all went well...... submitted my medical report..... got granted after couple of weeks.... first visit in Melbourne for 2 weeks... luckily found a good job in Sydney within these 2 weeks..... after a month packed my everything and moved to Sydney, rented a house and now living a happily ever after life


Cheers mate!! Thanks for the swift response. I was caught by surprise when i had my result this morning that showed my urine has traces of red blood cells at 3+. I'm upset with this news and was searching for similar experiences. Btw mind to share what was your count measured at? (Edit : Gotcha, you were 4+ initially, then a 2+. )What is the gap between the first and the second test? Did you consult the doctor on this for medication after the second test???

was a dipstick urine test or a FEME?

Btw you visited Melbourne for 2 weeks and you found a job in Sydney ? two different locations. Which line of employement are you into?

Glad you are happy with this move...Hopefully i will move too.


Thanks again


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> Thanks for asking. I had checked with my family doctor later on and took his advice.... increased my day to day water level.... some other good habits and medication. After two weeks performed the same test in a different clinic...... found positive result..... right away on the same day went to the designated clinic...... did the final test..... all went well...... submitted my medical report..... got granted after couple of weeks.... first visit in Melbourne for 2 weeks... luckily found a good job in Sydney within these 2 weeks..... after a month packed my everything and moved to Sydney, rented a house and now living a happily ever after life


Sorry if I sound desperate but I'm looking for options to realign my plans.

Please assist with your answers for the questions below.

1. Doctor prescribed you antibiotics? Was he a GP or a Urology specialist?
2. What was his diagnosis? a Urinary tract infection or something serious like a kidney stone?
3. Did you have to go through a ultrasound scan as a part of this diagnosis?
4. Was it a dipstick urine test or a FEME?
5. What was the gap between the first and the second test? Did you consult the doctor for medication after the second test???

Thanks a ton in advance for your patience and answers.


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

husaminbox said:


> Cheers mate!! Thanks for the swift response. I was caught by surprise when i had my result this morning that showed my urine has traces of red blood cells at 3+. I'm upset with this news and was searching for similar experiences. Btw mind to share what was your count measured at? was a dipstick urine test or a FEME?
> 
> Btw you visited Melbourne for 2 weeks and you found a job in Sydney ? two different locations. Which line of employement are you into?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about your progress. 

I am not sure what was the blood cells level, when my doctor said it's positive, and confirmed from outside clinic, only then I went for test. It was a FEME test.

Location dosen't matter as long as you are ready to be relocated. Working as Tech Lead in IT industry. 

Good luck!!


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

husaminbox said:


> Sorry if I sound desperate but I'm looking for options to realign my plans.
> 
> Please assist with your answers for the questions below.
> 
> ...


1. It was GP, not sure about the medication details. 
2. Only FEME test that time. After granting the visa went to the GP and did some further tests but all good.
3. No ultrasound.
4. FEME
5. Around a week. Yes, after second test.

Feel free to ask, if you have anything else to know.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> 1. It was GP, not sure about the medication details.
> 2. Only FEME test that time. After granting the visa went to the GP and did some further tests but all good.
> 3. No ultrasound.
> 4. FEME
> ...


On item 2, what was his diagnosis? Was that a kidney stone or just an infection in urinary tract?


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

husaminbox said:


> On item 2, what was his diagnosis? Was that a kidney stone or just an infection in urinary tract?


I don't know the name of the tests but all done with my blood sample. No ultrasound or scanning. Doctor said it's due to less water in body, nothing serious as long as the blood cell level was lower down.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> I don't know the name of the tests but all done with my blood sample. No ultrasound or scanning. Doctor said it's due to less water in body, nothing serious as long as the blood cell level was lower down.


That's about it. Thank you very much Silverstanlee. I'm much relieved reading your answers and have devised a plan. Have a blessed life ahead.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> I don't know the name of the tests but all done with my blood sample. No ultrasound or scanning. Doctor said it's due to less water in body, nothing serious as long as the blood cell level was lower down.


Hello Silverstanlee,

As an update

1. Wednesday last week we failed the urine test. Started taking antibiotics(to flush the infection if any) and urine alkalizer for 3 days.

2. Sunday even went to a local medical center, redid the urine test just to find everything is super clear. 

3. This morning again, both of us went to the panel clinic to give our urine test for the second time. Mine was super clear but my wife had still negligible traces of blood for which they did some extensive test to see the count of RBC. 30mins later, good news again. on a scale of 1-10, she stood 8. tests cleared finally.

Thought you would like to know


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really dont know both of you and where you guys are from, but when I read that you both cleared your medicals, I got excited as if I got my grant. 
I can understand the feeling or stress one gets through these medical results. Unimaginable.

All the best to you and your family guys.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont know both of you and where you guys are from, but when I read that you both cleared your medicals, I got excited as if I got my grant.
> I can understand the feeling or stress one gets through these medical results. Unimaginable.
> 
> All the best to you and your family guys.


Thank you Hari. Indeed, it was a shock to learn that your urine has blood. I was under the impression that I was healthy all this while and this medical checkups are just a breeze. They proved me wrong though


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Luckily by gods grace I dont have any issue with medicals, however, with so many guys waiting for medicals redo and other things, I can only pray for them. More than visa health is something which we cant control if our body does not co-operate. 

Very glad that nothing serious for you. However, its always better to go for annual health checkup just to stay away from some unexpected things in future. All the best. Hope grant is near for you. 



husaminbox said:


> Thank you Hari. Indeed, it was a shock to learn that your urine has blood. I was under the impression that I was healthy all this while and this medical checkups are just a breeze. They proved me wrong though


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

husaminbox said:


> Hello Silverstanlee,
> 
> As an update
> 
> ...



Great to hear that!! Pack your bags for first entry.....


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

silverstanlee said:


> Thanks for asking. I had checked with my family doctor later on and took his advice.... increased my day to day water level.... some other good habits and medication. After two weeks performed the same test in a different clinic...... found positive result..... right away on the same day went to the designated clinic...... did the final test..... all went well...... submitted my medical report..... got granted after couple of weeks.... first visit in Melbourne for 2 weeks... luckily found a good job in Sydney within these 2 weeks..... after a month packed my everything and moved to Sydney, rented a house and now living a happily ever after life


Hi Silverstanlee,

Happy to see the news of Visa grant and how you solved the situations.

Do you have the list of test which we need to do ?


----------



## silverstanlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Riash said:


> Hi Silverstanlee,
> 
> Happy to see the news of Visa grant and how you solved the situations.
> 
> Do you have the list of test which we need to do ?


Hi Riash,

Immigration always update the test requirements but mostly basic medical checkup.... in my case it was some simple blood tests and urine FEME test.... 
Blood tests are not in our hand..... nurse just shot in my arm and took tons of blood.... we can do something about the urine FEME test by drinking lot of water before go to test... but I would suggest to test in outside clinic first before heading towards panel clinic..... because you will get maximum 3 chances in panel clinic.....

Good luck!!!!


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

silverstanlee said:


> Great to hear that!! Pack your bags for first entry.....


Hopefully, we will make it. Thanks for your guidance and your write up on urine examination. If not for your experience sharing, I wouldn't have managed to plan and clear this test.

Thanks again


----------



## Irislam79 (May 4, 2017)

Congrats for your visa granted. I've a question and hopefully someone here can assist. I've done my urine test. And the result came out that I'm high on alkaline at the indication of 7. Will it caused rejection for my application? Thanks.


----------



## khiladi420 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi. Did the doctor mention anything about doing the test again? if not, there is nothing to be worried off.


----------

